# What critter is this?



## rescuerenee (Aug 10, 2020)

A friend posted this on Facebook wondering exactly what it is, and I am very curious myself as to what it is. I have a horrible fear of wasps, but this doesn't appear to even have a stinger. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Google mud dauber. Just a guess. Unlikely that they sting but they could if mishandled or provoke especially around their mud-like nest.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@rescuerenee, looks like a wasp of some kind.

Most wasps don't live up to their fearsome reputations, though there are exceptions. 

Below is a picture of a mud dauber wasp nest.

Also, where is your friend located that might provide a clue as to the wasp's identity too.


----------



## rescuerenee (Aug 10, 2020)

He's in Henderson, TN. He said it was super fast when it flew by his head. Mud daubers usually aren't very fast.


----------

